# استفسار اي معلومات عن شركه المنصوري للحفر الاتجاهي



## malin (6 أغسطس 2009)

*المنصوري*

لو سمحتم اي معلومات عن شركه المنصوري للحفر الاتجاهي


----------



## kemo26 (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شركة المنصورى هى شركة خدمات و انا اعرف انها ليها فى Well Test,DST,Nitrogen Bullheading.Acidizing بس ماعنديش فكرة انها ليها فىDirectional Drilling
على العموم عنوانها 16 شارع العروبة-المعادى


----------



## malin (7 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ولكني اقصد شركه المنصوري للحفر الاتجاهي


----------



## malin (8 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتم اي معلومات عن شركه المنصوري للحفر الاتجاهي


----------

